

Going Green at Google: Data Center Efficiency Measurements - jacquesm
http://www.google.com/corporate/green/datacenters/measuring.html

======
yannis
The article is very good, but there is a couple of serious omissions in order
for someone to technically evaluate it.

Figure 3, illustrates the point. The red items are overhead and the green ones
the IT components. The major energy consumption comes from the HVAC equipment.
HVAC equipment - like everything else - is governed by the Laws of
Thermodynamics. Energy conversion efficiency should be measured against the
theoretical maximum efficiency.

Any heat engine depends only on the temperatures it operates between. This
efficiency is usually derived using an ideal imaginary heat engine such as the
Carnot heat engine. It would be very interesting for graphs of these
temperatures and theoretical vs actual efficiencies to have been provided.

Anyway, Google is to be congratulated both for their interest in minimizing
energy consumption as well as making these partial stats public.

~~~
DenisM
A/C can be done away with by using high-temp equipment.

[http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/03/20/40C104FInTheData...](http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/03/20/40C104FInTheDataCenter.aspx)

~~~
yannis
Sure remove the need for cooling is the best option, but even at 40 deg C
operating temperature you will need some cooling in most locations.

